# Roll Farm's February kidding - Naomi had QUADS, pic pg 2



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2013)

Somehow never got around to starting the thread until kids arrived....

9# doeling - keeper  - Roll Farm's Luck-Y Girl








10# buckling - available


----------



## marilyn1 (Feb 4, 2013)

pretty  baby


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2013)

cool  Congrats.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute! Congrats on the girl!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 4, 2013)

She is Pretty!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome girl!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 4, 2013)

love that chocolate color....


----------



## Missy (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Rolls! Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the very cute little kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 4, 2013)

A couple of cuties!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!  I have since discovered that Luck-Y Girl has 2 moonspots...dilute spots...depends on who you talk to spots...one on ea. side.  Probably won't be able to tell she has them as she gets older, but they are there, by golly.

Here are Esther and Naomi.  Na is the brown one standing on all 4's.  She's due Feb. 13th.  Esther, the brat, didn't take....but was only in w/ Chaos for a few weeks.







She is the only other doe due this mo. unless Foxy goes early.... Not sure yet about other March kids, I don't feel any udders building but they're all FF's aside from Foxy.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice looking does, they look like they are smiling in the pic.


----------



## Ms E (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats, Kim on the great looking babies!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2013)

If I hadn't already sold Chaos, I'd go out and kick his butt.

Naomi delivered quad bucks tonight.  Tiny little tots, 3 and 4#'ers.

Bad pic, they're still wet / wobbly...


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If I hadn't already sold Chaos, I'd go out and kick his butt.
> 
> Naomi delivered quad bucks tonight.  Tiny little tots, 3 and 4#'ers.
> 
> ...


Won't these fill those orders for 4H kids that people are looking for?

They are cute! Sorry they have danglies. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2013)

They are adorable! Sorry about all the danglies! :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

Quad bucks! Good and bad at the same time. Hopefully 4H will help you out there.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the lightest colored one!  

That is a lot of boys right there!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 15, 2013)

I COULD'NT IMAGE QUADS!! NICE LOOKING BOYS


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess that is better than a singl buck.  I sure could have used them.  They are cute.  Are they 50% nubian/50% Boer?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope, all are purebred Nubian.

I've sold Naomi and Esther because they've always lived together, alone (I bought them last fall) and they are not fitting into a bigger herd well.  So I *wanted* a doeling out of ea. 

Esther may be bagging up so I may still get one from her....but still....4 boys.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope, all are purebred Nubian.
> 
> I've sold Naomi and Esther because they've always lived together, alone (I bought them last fall) and they are not fitting into a bigger herd well.  So I *wanted* a doeling out of ea.
> 
> Esther may be bagging up so I may still get one from her....but still....4 boys.


For some reason I was thinking Chaos was a spotted boer buck you had.  I am assuming that those aren't going to do you much good for 4H.  they are cute.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2013)

That is one of those......

   uh.....



moments

They are cute.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

They are really cute!  But what are the odds of all 4 of them being boys?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> They are really cute!  But what are the odds of all 4 of them being boys?


1 in 16.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

Another Valentines birthing, congrads, sorry about the bucks, but 4 , have to be proud of that, they are really cute.


----------



## madcow (Feb 15, 2013)

4 boys! Well congrats just the same on that group of boys!  Is that hand-tied quilt I see them lying on in the picture?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2013)

yes on the quilt, it's a baby quilt made for a girl... it was in a box of 'throwaway' towels someone gave us, probably something they shoulda kept instead of letting baby goats pee on it....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

But they are so so cute, even with their berries.


----------



## madcow (Feb 15, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> yes on the quilt, it's a baby quilt made for a girl... it was in a box of 'throwaway' towels someone gave us, probably something they shoulda kept instead of letting baby goats pee on it....


Because I'm a quilter,  I see every quilt as an original work of art, whether it's being used or not.  Thankfully, they are the kind of thing that can be washed and they should be used, even by goats, and baby quilts are usually the most durable of all quilts made, in most cases.  I allow my dogs to use my quilts, but they are inside dogs and they hold up well to the abuse they give them.  They don't chew or tear them up, they enjoy them for the warmth, just like I would.  Quilts make great backdrops for pictures.  I might take one of ET with one of my quilts in the background.  I bet it would turn out well. Just wondering, and I wasn't getting on to you about it, just noticed it.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 18, 2013)

congrat's on the four bucklings. how busy you must be.


----------

